# Need help, came back from vacation and found babies



## lilmoe46

So my family and I went on a vacation this weekend to San Francisco, and after a great weekend of sightseeing and also adopting Finnebon's boy Pippin (who is adjusting to his new home very well 😊). We got home a few hours ago and went to check on momma rat (we assume she got pregnant during an escape when our boys were having play time). She has giving birth to 10 babies. I have been doing research but want to ask what I need to do to ensure happy and healthy babies. I also have them all in a single critter nation, Is this fine or do I need to move them. If I have to move them how do I do it so momma does not freak out or abandon them. All the help you can give is very much appreciated.









Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## nanashi7

I would move them to a tank or something without levels and where the babies cannot access the wires. Take anything you can from the current cage into it, such as er favorite hide or any bedding.


----------



## lilmoe46

I have a 15 gallon tank with a wire lid, will that be big enough I had her in there for a bit with babies but she kept trying to jump out and kept hitting her head on the lid. I tried putting the tank in the critter nation so she could have her space and the babies could be safer, but she freaked out and tried to move them. Also the CN has all shelves removed.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## nanashi7

What is the bar spacing on the CN? While they are this young, they will began to wiggle/crawl soon and if it isn't like 1/4in they could wiggle right out and that would kill them. 
My girl wasn't ecstatic about being taken out of her cage. If you are comfortable just plopping her in their and making her deal with it, I guess you could have the tank on its side for a bit and promote her to stay in there and then eventually transitioning her into it. She can reside back in the CN (if the bar spacing is small enough) once they are two weeks old/eyes are open


----------



## lilmoe46

The bar spacing is 1/2in, when do they get active and start being able to jump?


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## nanashi7

I had babies slip through 1/3in at 3/4 weeks -- mine are smaller, but 1/2 in is still too big.

They are most mobile when their eyes open, around the 2nd week.

If you have a cage that is wire with a deep pan that the babies couldn't access the wires with, that would be appropriate.


----------



## Timberlee Fields

Just marking the thread. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## aknapoli

Oh, you don't live that far from me! My boyfriend and I might be able to help take some of those little ones off your hands  I'm super excited to follow this thread now.


----------



## lilmoe46

That's great I am not yet sure how many I will rehome, but three are already reserved for timberlee fields. I will post day two pics later tonight.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## lilmoe46

Day two pics







Here's a picture of the cage setup, momma would freak out and either try to get out or try to move the babies, and it was just to much stress on her. I put a large pan from an old cage that has high sides. How old are they before they start climbing. And is it normal for momma to sleep away from babies?









Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## lilmoe46

Momma rat would get stressed if I put her and babies in another cage, I reread my last post and realized I left that part out.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## nanashi7

They'll be able to climb out of that probably by 1.5weeks, assuming she doesn't nest a nice ramp. Occasional naps away, but they should not be left sleeping alone more often than not or the babies may get cold.
http://ratguide.com/breeding/baby_development/birth_to_weaning.php


----------



## Timberlee Fields

Nice to see all of those milkbands!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lilmoe46

I am checking on them every couple of hours and I am happy to see milk bands 😊. If some rats have what appears to be dark eyes and others have lighter eyes, is this an indication of their eyes. Also does anyone have an idea of what their shading might be.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## nanashi7

Do you know the parent rats?

If you are talking about the dark circle on their eyes, that is usually just protective skin that fades as they grow. Lighter circles could be fast growers; the skin does lessen quickly.

In about five more days you should have a better understanding of their coat/ear/coloring.


----------



## Timberlee Fields

I believe the father is an unknown if I remember correctly?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lilmoe46

The mom is rouge







The father we believe is jax















Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Timberlee Fields

He's my favorite of your males.  I LOVE his crazy fur lol. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lilmoe46

They are both Rex's so I'm hoping for some double Rex's. they are both such great rats so as far as temperament I think they all will be great.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Timberlee Fields

I am STOLKED. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lilmoe46

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content
































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## lilmoe46

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content








Picture of a full tummy😄









Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## lilmoe46

Based on an educated guess I think we have 3 boys and 7 girls, but it could change as the days go on.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Aether

Following this thread! If you weren't at the other end of the state I might be tempted to ask for a female


----------



## Timberlee Fields

In that case, I doubt ill be taking a male, but we'll see how their fur ends up. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Timberlee Fields

They are too cute and my eyes may be deceiving me but I feel like I can see spots of color in some?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7

Spots do start coming in around the third day. I had a bunch or surprise markings though, so you really won't know until they get their fluff in and things still change up til the 8th week.

For sexing, what I did and have recommended to others who've had success was to pick out two babies and determine if one is a girl or a boy by comparing the genital spacing. Once you have one baby you are sure is either male or female, you just keep comparing that to others.


----------



## Timberlee Fields

I may not be able to take mine until week 8 due to the shipping process. I read, the larger the rat the better for shipping. I won't be waiting that long to pick because others want their pick as well, but mine should have their adult markings by the time they're ready to come home? (I'm gonna pay you food costs and rattie rent after 5 weeks if we cannot, in fact, safely ship them at 5-6 weeks.)


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7

They should be fine being shipped at 6 weeks. If you are intending to get a mixed pair (saw the other post) they'll have to be shipped separately and the big issue will be stress. But stress will be there at any age.

But yes, they will have their markings. The reason it takes so long (especially in rexes/double rexes) is due to molting and growing guard hairs.


----------



## Timberlee Fields

The box they have to be shipped in is divided. (If you followed votage's thread, there were photos) So they can all be shipped safely in the same box. If there are any unclaimed rattie babies, I can take a few more than three. (Ordered a second rat manor for the possible boys) I doubt there will be unclaimed ratties with such a small litter and so much interest already expressed, though. Haha. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Timberlee Fields

Ill have a DCN by the time I get them so if I do take extras, I have plenty of room if there are more than 3 per sex. The rat manors are gonna be mainly for "hospital" cages. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7

I wish you good luck 
Hopefully they won't mind letting you reserve early. I let people reserve babies and they won't be getting them until they are about 7 weeks.


----------



## Timberlee Fields

I have first pick 
Whether I pick favorites in my head and don't say anything until 7 weeks, or pick them at 3 weeks, I don't mind. I'm definitely excited to have ratties around again, though. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7

People picked mine RIGHT when they got their fur in, around 14days.


----------



## Timberlee Fields

I don't mind, whatever Lilmoe prefers. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lilmoe46

I am not yet sure how many I am going to rehome, but I am so glad that there is so much interest already. Timberlee will have her pick and then depending on how many I rehome others will have a chance to adopt.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Pikapi

Hey everybody. I'm lilmoe's wife. Just wanted to pop in and say hi. Day 3 pictures will be up soon. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Timberlee Fields

I spoke to Voltage, she said were looking at $150 to ship. I read elsewhere around $250. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Timberlee Fields

I think it's all going to depend on prices on your end. I did read that continental is cheapest and safest. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## monster_paws

OH my god! You're in Ventura. i'm in LA. This is awesome. I may be able to take some off your hands.


----------



## lilmoe46

Day three pics



















More pictures later tonight.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Timberlee Fields

Grow your fur faster, little ones! 
They look great.  Can't wait to see some color, although I think I spotted a few hoodies in those last photos. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lilmoe46

I want them to grow fur faster also, but we have to wait😔 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## nanashi7

I kept saying that and now they are older and ready to go and I want my little fuzzies back D: (But am really excited to hear about them in their new homes).


----------



## Pikapi

More Day 3 pictures:









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content






















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content






























__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Number ten scared us! S/he had fallen out of the nest and was hiding when we first took pictures. S/he's back in the nest now and snuggling with his/her siblings. 



Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Pikapi

This was where I realized we were missing one:










Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Timberlee Fields

That one second to the end on the right has lots of color!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## aknapoli

Oh! I love pinkies. So cute! 

If you end up rehoming some of the males, and my boyfriend and I can take some, we would love two! No fur color preference, except that they have fur (I think I read a couple of pages back that the parents are both rexes?). Boyfriend is not a fan of hairless/double rexes


----------



## Pikapi

We keep having an escapee. I don't know if its the same one from earlier. Is there anyway we can make sure they all stay in the nest? I have a feeling that the answer is probably not, but I want to see what you guys think. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Timberlee Fields

I would think moving everyone to the 15 gal is the only way. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7

A smaller cage really would be the only way -- momma's job is to notice when they amble away.
If she's not anal about nests, you can try to build your own with high sides.


----------



## Timberlee Fields

Just got back from work. Haven't slept in 24 hours. I'm probably gonna be asleep for a whileeeee. Just letting you know 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pikapi

Day Four update:

So we tried yet again to move the babies into a better nest area but momma wouldn't have it. So hubby rigged the nesting area that Rogue had chosen (an old beach pail) so that it kinda tilts upwards a bit. So far no babies have rolled out and momma seems to like it better. So, yay!!!

Babies are doing good. Their ears are starting to open up and we're starting to see whiskers. Their patterns are really starting to show. I'm trying (and failing) not to get too attached to all of them. They're just so cute!!!

And now for pictures!


















































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content



















Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Pikapi

Number ten and group picture:

















Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## aknapoli

Oh, look at them all! I love the little hints of color that are starting to show. Adorable.


----------



## Timberlee Fields

They're so cute!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lilmoe46

After talking it over with the wife we have decided that once the babies get a little older and we can comfortably say how many males and females we have we are going to decide how many we are going to adopt out, once that happens we will post separate pictures of the ones we are keeping and the ones that we are adopting out. Timberlee will have first pick out of the group we are adopting out. I will not be asking any adoption fee or any of that, in Timberlee's case we will talk off of the forum.😊 Thanks for the interest and hopefully everyone understands, feel free to ask any questions.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Timberlee Fields

I may take 1-2 more depending on how many are put up and other interest. My max number I am comfortable with is 6. I don't want more than that in a DCN. I just don't feel it's enough room! Lol it would be cool if the majority of the litter stayed together, though. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pikapi

We just checked on the babies. The new nest is working perfectly. Now if only Rogue would quit running out with babies still attached to her. Lol

Took another look at the sexes. We think that we have 5 girls and 5 boys, but still aren't 100% sure. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Timberlee Fields

Ill be neutering any boys I get so they can stay together. Sex isn't an issue for me. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pikapi

Day Five pictures:


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Pikapi

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content

















Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Timberlee Fields

I love the baby in photo 8


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lilmoe46

I just want them to get a little older so I can see their personalities and fur markings. I am having a very hard time deciding how many to keep and how many to adopt out.😞 Once I have decided though I will let everyone know.😄


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Timberlee Fields

Alright, thanks! It looks like a lot of white babies? That's odd. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pikapi

Well, Rogue is cream colored, so maybe they'll be cream colored like her. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## aknapoli

Oh! Markings are just starting to show! Exciting  I can't wait to see what colors pop up. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lilmoe46

We are excited to see the colors also, still hoping for some double Rex's.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Timberlee Fields

I have to quit my job.... I can no longer afford to take babies, I'm sorry....


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## aknapoli

Oh Timberlee, I'm so sorry! I hope everything works out okay.


----------



## lilmoe46

Timberlee there is nothing you need to be sorry for, you have a lot going on. I just want you to be able to have a safe and happy pregnancy from here on out. You will have another chance to get rats so don't get discouraged. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Timberlee Fields

I'm gonna work until the 12th before I make a final decision. Can I keep my hold until then? I think work is what's making me so sick but I have to try. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lilmoe46

Timberlee, I have no problem holding a few for you, only if you promise that you will not push yourself, nothing is more important right now than the health of you and your baby. Hope things get better.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Timberlee Fields

I will let you know by Thursday whether I am putting in my two weeks or not. I don't want to have a hold on babies and have to pull out after you could've found them homes. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lilmoe46

Missed day six due to the fact that during free time last night, one of the boys climbed on top of the girls cage and was getting picked on by one of the girls(he has done this before and has got scratched up pretty bad), I was in the process of getting him down and guess my finger got in the way, so now I have a large cut on my finger. But without further ado here are day seven pics.
This one is named Riku

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content








These are still unnamed cause we haven't yet decided who stays.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content








__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content








__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## lilmoe46

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content














__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content








__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content








__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content








__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## evander

Those are some beautiful babies you have there!!!

My favorite is the one in the first picture above - with the star on it's head!


----------



## lilmoe46

Day 8 update:

Babies are very fuzzy. We thought we were going to have six that were colored like Rogue but over the past couple of days, we noticed that that two babies have gotten some very light markings. 

Pictures:








































































Excuse the bad photos. They were being extra wiggly today. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Timberlee Fields

They're all so cute!!
Theses are my top favorites so far
















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dinoclor

...personally I think pinkies look like little pink appendages with legs and a tail. But I've never met any in real life, so maybe I would change my opinion if I met some. I know they'll grow into super-duper cute ratlings though! Good luck.


----------



## Alethea

You could try making a little box inside of the cage. Something that is small enough for the mother to get in and out of, but large enough that the babies cannot wiggle out of it and escape :3


----------



## aknapoli

How are the babies doing?


----------



## lilmoe46

They are doing fine it's been real hectic with work and home so haven't been able to update as much.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Pikapi

Day 14 update:

Sorry for lack or update and pictures. It's been a little hectic here. 

Babies are doing fine. Very squirmy little ratties. No open eyes yet but it looks like two of them are starting to open. Most of the babies have wavy fur except for two. Those two have very very soft silky fur. I'll try to point them out in the pictures. All in all, everyone is doing great!

Pictures:















These are the two with the soft/silky fur. 


























































Sorry that the pictures aren't the greatest. The babies didn't want to cooperate with us. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## aknapoli

I hope this thread isn't too old to bump. How are the little ones?


----------



## RattieLover1331

Yeah how are the little babies


----------



## Pikapi

Babies are great. They're hyper little ratties. Sorry for not updating the past couple of weeks. I was placed on bed rest and lilmoe has had work issues. We'll try to get pictures up tonight. Hopefully the little buggers stay still so we can get some good pictures. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Pikapi

Babies were actually cooperative tonight. After pictures they had play time. It was kinda funny because they were trying to copy Rogue and climb up the cage but kept sliding down the legs of the cage. And one baby gave us a scare! Play time was over and all the babies had been put back except one. We looked around the room but he wasn't on the floor. I finally spotted him in our pompom bin. Little bigger climbed in there, buried himself and had started going to sleep! Yes, I got a picture of the cuteness. So now, onto the cuteness that is rat babies! The babies do have names and I put them on the pictures. 









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content

































































Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Pikapi

Can anyone find Riddick amongst the pompoms? lol










Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Grawrisher

Are those some little baby rexes in some of those picture? Gosh they're all so cute


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pikapi

There are 6 or 7 Rex babies. Elric, Chibs, Riddick are not rexes. I think that Sakura isn't a Rex either but I'm not 100% sure. I'll look at her closer tomorrow. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## aknapoli

Awwww! They are just adorable. I love all the fluffy-curly rex coats. Omg. Riddick in the pom poms is the cutest thing ever. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grawrisher

Pikapi said:


> Can anyone find Riddick amongst the pompoms? lol
> 
> View attachment 82514
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


It's like. Fuzzy ball pit for rats!!.....lightbulb


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

